# "extras" Last Night



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Anybody watch Extras last night?

I was watching this last night while my good lady wife was reading. Last night's episode featured the Harry Pottor actor, Daniel whateverhisnameis. It also included a couple of jokes revolving around a gentlemen of small stature and a kid with Downs syndrome. My wife looked up a couple of times saying that she thought that Ricky was pushing it a bit with his p**s takes. My spin on this was that it was actually Ricky Gervais who was having the p**s taken out of him. It wasn't the short guy or the Downs kid that people were meant to be laughing at - it was Ricky Gervais.

Anyone else got any thoughts on whether this sort of comedy is exceeding the bounds of decency etc?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i feel let down, i saw the title and expected some sleazy strip club escapade


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Loved it, I was in stiches.

I love the way he really gets the actors to take the piss out of themselves. Daniel Radcliffe was superb last night. Just how you wish he really was in real life instead of the nice clean cut chap he is.

Did you see Bowie in last weeks episode making up a song taking the piss out of Andy? Fantastic!

No I'm not offended. Gervais is just showing how cringingly awful some people really are.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got it saved, Im gonna watch it later


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I think the reason it works is that Gervais' character gets caught in the kind of cringingly embarrassing predicaments that are universally recognisable and we empathise strongly with his predicament.

He is a small, unimportant person with no really unpleasant aspects - quite "normal", in fact - and is surrounded by unpleasant and stupid people whose behaviour, while providing amusement, reflects the grossness and callousness that's very much in evidence in the modern world.

The various real ("real"..?) celebrities who play along allow him to send up the self-obsession that infests the media - and well done to those who do participate, presuming they are in on the gag and not just climbing aboard a bandwagon because it's the hip thing to do.

I didn't rate it at first, but it is growing on me.

I reckon he gets aboard Maggie by the end of this series. Or maybe that's for the Xmas special?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Missed it









First chance to see Daniel Radcliffe out of Hogwarts.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's repeated late on Sunday night I think Paul.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Paul, that episode is also on line at http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/programmes/?id=extras

I watched it there yesterday









Steve, I think your spot on with your observations.









I quite fancy Maggie


----------

